# Entering on a tourist visa then applying for a work permit?



## fuzzyd (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello,

My partner and I are both moving to NZ from Ireland to start work as doctors in mid-June. We only received our job offers less than a week ago so our time frames to get things sorted are pretty tight.

We have to first receive our Medical Council registration before starting work permit applications, and MCNZ would take a month to complete that. 

My question is, can we enter NZ on a tourist visa and be upfront with the immigration officer at the airport that we have genuine permanent job offers and plan to apply for a work visa when we get to NZ without undertaking work in the meantime? 

I don't need to apply to the embassy for a tourist visa to enter NZ but my partner who is from the West Indies does.

Or should we apply for our work permits in London and leave at a short notice once we get them (and possibly start work slightly later than intended)

I'd greatly appreciate any advice... thank you!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

fuzzyd said:


> Hello,
> 
> My partner and I are both moving to NZ from Ireland to start work as doctors in mid-June. We only received our job offers less than a week ago so our time frames to get things sorted are pretty tight.
> 
> ...


Hi there - and welcome to the Forum.
This is just my personal opinion: As you already have job offers, your visa applications should be processed reasonably quickly. So I wouldn't complicate things by coming over here before they are in your passports. 
Airline tickets can be purchased quickly, although this may make them more expensive. However they won't be as expensive as having issues with your visa if NZ Immigration at Auckland Airport prove to be difficult!


----------

